# Updated Clipped Photos of Jake and Lance



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I just thought I would share some photos of my buck and wether with their new haircuts.  I'm really pleased with their lovely conformation


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Here's some more pictures.


----------



## circledsfarm (Jun 19, 2011)

I love the pic of the goat dancing on his back feet! Way to cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Good looking boys!! Jakes eyes really stand out with that rich color on his face!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Good looking boys!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice........ :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty boys! Luv the pic were he is standing of his back feet! :slapfloor: To cute!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I'm also very happy with Jake's rear angulation. That is something I really need improvement on in my herd.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Here's a couple pictures I took recently. Jake has the cutest little beard now :greengrin:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yes, the beard suits him... very cute guys!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They both look great!!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

pretty little buggers..say why u shave? curious i know some breeder/trainer/handlers shave to improve for show...some how the cropping set the hair to more soft supple wooly look kinda the way they look as newborns. 

but i still not sure why u do it do u care to to explain. it is a heat deterrant?

curious always...

love your colors too btw.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Can I just come steal Jake? LOL

They are both cute, but Jakes my favorite!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Tolers Boers said:


> pretty little buggers..say why u shave? curious i know some breeder/trainer/handlers shave to improve for show...some how the cropping set the hair to more soft supple wooly look kinda the way they look as newborns.
> 
> but i still not sure why u do it do u care to to explain. it is a heat deterrant?
> 
> ...


I like to shave them in the Summer to cool them down. It can get up to about 120 degrees where I live, so they are much cooler without all their hair. Shaving also helps to get rid of any lice that they might have. :thumb:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> Can I just come steal Jake? LOL
> 
> They are both cute, but Jakes my favorite!


Lol Laura  Maybe in the future you can get one of his kids; they should be up to their ears in milk :laugh:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice pics  :thumb:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Love your boys they are gorgeous!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Thank you Freckles  I love them too.


----------

